# Customs Chandliers



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

This is the grand chandeliers and mini for all your low rider needs.

Hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

nice


----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks picture makes it look larger than it appears


----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks picture makes it look larger than it appears


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ittybitty_@Jan 28 2009, 07:42 PM~12842196
> *thanks picture makes it look larger than it appears
> *


man that's tight, but pic makes it look big, compared to your hand it is big homie...


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Mybe his name refers to the size of his hands? :dunno:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 29 2009, 08:57 AM~12846802
> *Mybe his name refers to the size of his hands?  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


any pics of them installed?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:0


----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

yep yep got pics installed an on the way yall stay up thanks


----------



## hot64 (Jan 17, 2006)

look dope homie


----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks im out here in b more


----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

More pics of chandelier..


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: Pimpin!


----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

thanxs peez 420


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

looks good fam


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ittybitty_@Jan 30 2009, 09:46 AM~12857254
> *More pics of chandelier..
> 
> 
> ...


Daaammmn, my brother Cali doing it B.I.G in the 09'! :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

At a show today
































[/quote]


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ittybitty_@Jan 30 2009, 07:46 AM~12857254
> *More pics of chandelier..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REGAL HOMIE~!!!


----------

